# SA Rapid Bay "King for the day"



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Arriving the night before at Rapid bay with all the signs of success promised, we camped ready for an early start specifically pursuing Kingfish. A bit elusive from the SA kayaks... especially in my experience.
OldDood, Milky and Rob C and I were hopeful as the almanacs were telling us that the conditions were right for "fish on the chew".
Inside 40 minutes Rob C had the rest of us quite envious though when he bagged the first Kingfish caught from a kayak here in Adelaide...(please somebody correct me on this point)
The rest was a bit ho-hum for us but we were all very pleased for Rob.
Just check the smile on his face.


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Drew - ya beat me to it, I like the title mate! But here we go anyway...

"I can hear the surf" I said, as OldDude nudged on the tent at 6:30. An hour and a half ago I had looked at my watch and it was 5am. Inside the tent, my nice warm, dry-ish tent, It sounded like it did last night - windy with a chance of breakers. Big chance. Won't be needing to get up then, so back to sleep I go.... Pretty much flat calm he said, and sure enough, as I pulled down my tent flaps, it was...

One tin of putrid chocolate rice pudding later, and a bit of faffing around, and it was out on the water - 6:50 I think. Out through the mellow surf OK in the new Outback, and away we go...hot on the tails of Milky, OldDude - and with Drewboy doing some last minute prep before his time is due. I found myself contemplating the irony of me being last out on the water when I was first to arrive the night before. I don't count Drewboy in this, because he has an AI  Milky, having driven from Adelaide in the morning manages to get out 1st. Mmm.

The day before, and drugged up with pain relief, I had headed down to Rapid Bay in the thunderstorm and Sowesterly pig of a wind. Hoping to get out for a paddle...peddle I mean  ...and to clean up on the Kingies beofore the guys arrived. Usual plan then. Instead I spent a couple of hours hallucinating - and sleeping - sort of - in the car, before deciding that the weather was not going to get any better, and that I was going to head back home. Wasn't a bad drive anyway :twisted:

At the top of the hill I got some Telstra, so called OldDude & Drewboy to warn them of the gloom and puddles of mud. They were on the way anyway. So I turned around and went back down the hill, and decided to go for a walk to the cliff line N of the camp site. If you are going to get wet then you might as well get *really* wet. Spent some time talking to a nice guy Alex, who seemed to know the area well, and was pumped for advice...(geez, that sounds bad)...but as usual, it proved to be of no use whatsoever. A lull in the squall gave me 10 minutes to put up my 19 year old tent and settle down to my dinner, which turned out to be my second chicken lunch leftover sandwich. I'd kept it in the bait esky though, so all was good. Right on cue, the guys turned up, tents were erected, preps were made...plans discussed. Off to bed 10ish, tent flaps flapping, and the man love was flowing in to the night as OldDude and Drew chatted away in their cosy new, and dry tent. My flaps were done up tight.

Kingies were on the menu. For some reason, I'd imagined bits of bait on floats...perhaps a plastic or two...and a couple of nights previous, I had spooled my 6500 reel and combo with copious amounts of 15lb braid... and had also re-spooled my other outfits to pack the braid down a bit tighter. Anyway, a bit of a flick with the HB and the 4" smelt minnow brought me nothing as I rocked up at the T of the jetty. No fish around the pylons...like zero. Lots of fishing being done, but no fish. Wind blowing in opposite direction to outgoing tide. And a reasonable current it was too...strong enough to hold its own against a reasonable puff...

OldDude slunk off, way off, to put a tuna block out on a float or something...just that the fishies didn't arrive from KI in time :lol: More berley was strung around a couple of pylons...and 'round and 'round we went. No fish. Then, the unthinkable happened, and the squidgy paddle tail something or other was hit by something that ripped off some line as it sought some refuge in the depths...felt like either a big ***** or what I'd imagined a trevally to feel like. Pretty soon, after a few circles, pauses, more ripping line and dives, I knew it wasn't a *****...they just keep going, hey?! OldDood called it as a pinkie...a flash of silver said otherwise, then it was down again. My 10lb line with a meter of 14lb leader and 2-4kg el cheapo combo was holding up OK - for anyone interested in such stuff  If I had not been in the Hobie then I don't think I'd have lasted as long as I did, but as it were, I managed to steer a few circles and just keep the pressure on, letting fishie get tired. A couple of tense moments, a flash of silver and yellow - and a couple of missed net shots - and then it was in. My first Kingie! And what beauty fish they are...designed for the job. Turned out to be just legal at 63cm. Reminder to oneself: I need to buy a ruler...

Posed for a few photos, basked in the glory, and then 47 seconds later we were all gunning for another kingie! Mmm. A couple of hours later, and with a throbbing headache - which I now know to be caused either from lack of alcohol the night before or no coffee in the morning - no more fish of any description. Except on the way back I picked up a skinny snook. I think Milky picked up a Trevally, snook and a sea pike...not sure if OldDude picked up anything, which will be a 1st since I've had the pleasure of being out on the water with him...and ditto for Drewboy. Even though D did peddle twice as far as the rest of us. As usual  Things were pretty quiet for the boys on the jetty as well. So, we beat an early retreat.

We all beached up OK, so no dramas there. Count your blessings, I suppose. I won the sweeps-stake for how far Milky could drag his pro-angler up the beach in one go before collapsing in a heap :lol: Packed up the flying tents and talked a bit about how shit it always is down south...which I reckon we said the last couple of times...but we still come back down south. Always nice to go to a new spot though, and the rolling hills and valleys are pretty scenic. All in all another good trip, always nice to hook up with you guys, and thanks for taking some time out to capture my moment and the general spirit of the thing. Not the plethora of fish we were hoping for (is it ever?!) We might choose a metro location in the same circumstances and conditions in the future, and possibly go after some snapper and the like ;-)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic that is inspirational stuff. Have to give Rapid Bay a go some time.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautifully constructed report Rob.
If words equal fish, then that Kingy accounted for a lot.
Congrats on your catch mate, especially on such light gear.
And for me, I only managed a snook and 2 rock cod. 
However, as I often say, as long as I come back with some good photographs of mates enjoying themselves, then I've bagged out in my own way.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Rob - a real ....or reel...achievement. Thats fantastic . And terrific pictures Drew - as usual. 


RobC said:


> flaps flapping, and the man love was flowing in to the night as OldDude and Drew ........... My flaps were done up tight.


 :shock: Very wise of you too ! I've previously had trouble with flaps but I check they are done up tight now before every trip !


RobC said:


> at the T of the jetty. No fish around the pylons...like zero. Lots of fishing being done, but no fish.


It is surprising that there were not more fish around the old structure - were people still fishing off the old jetty T head or was the "lots of fishing" being done from boats in close to the old jetty ?


RobC said:


> My 10lb line with a meter of 14lb leader and 2-4kg el cheapo combo was holding up OK


 How come they always take the line (and rod and real combo) they are not supposed to :? ? But then again, it makes the capture even more satisfying !


----------



## FishSlap (Nov 14, 2010)

Well done Rob awsome stuff and some good action shots of the capture too! Been trying to catch a kingie for a while myself, had a couple close to the boat but yet to land one :-( 
New Kayak, I've hear that yellow attracts sharks so I wonder if blue's the go for kingfish.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Great to see the Kingie caught in my own backyard. I wish I had known you were around, I think I am ready to tackle Rapid Bay on a calmish day, just don't want to do it alone. Give me a call if you can accommodate a newby.''

J


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

brilliant rob c, keen on getting one myself. they get huge out there dont they?


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done Rob & excellent report.
That blue yak looks smik on the briney :lol:.
A young lad at Pt Augusta caught a yellow Tail from the yak a few yrs ago it went 30 odd poundish on a whiting rod towed him all over the gulf, im pretty shore it was caught near the wharf in town.

Cheers
Kym.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I think you can take some credit for that Kingy Kym - the smurfy outback is nicely set up and obviously has huge mojo ! ;-)


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

solatree said:


> I think you can take some credit for that Kingy Kym - the smurfy outback is nicely set up and obviously has huge mojo ! ;-)


Rob was not to keen on the blue when i talked to him on the phone, when he seen it he was a changed man.
When i 1st purchased the yak it took 2minutes & i had a nice callop on the deck, then i took my bro in law out for a 15 minute yak & he got a big yella, gave my bro a crack in it & he hooked a cod in it & proceeded to buy one dune & no fish as yet :lol: , blue has the Mojo. ;-) 
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Great catch Rob and very nicely played considering how feisty the beggar was.
You have got bragging rights on that for quite a few seasons to come.
Yep I managed a donut so I have decided Rapid Bay both sux and blows. :lol: 
For your benefit Andy, Rob was never in any danger of having his flaps interfered with.
It was very suprising to see almost no fish life around the jetty pylons.
Considering that nobody has fished off the old jetty for a considerable period it does seem a bit odd.
If you fish the northern areas of the gulf it is always teeming with small fish.
It will take a fair bit of persuasion to attract me down south again, except for the Coorong Mullies of course.  
By the way Rob, did you get anything special for catching your wife such a lovely fish? :twisted: 
Mark.


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Rob see video of your exploit @


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone, guess luck was just in on the day, but as kings go he was pretty small and there are plenty bigger...so I'm sure a monster will be got by someone soon! But certainly was a nice feed and just the right size for a family of four  so thanks to the fishing gods...did get me some brownie points, but not *that* many...and although there is def mojo in the smurf, the swimbo swears blind it is the Maori fish hook necklace I got as a belated valentines day present. So, next time I have a donut day it will be like, "shit I think I left my Maori fish hook necklace by the sink today" :lol:



> It will take a fair bit of persuasion to attract me down south again


It gets easier after the first few times mate :lol:

Nice video Adrian, and pics Drew - hope to repay in kind one day


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Top work. The El cheapo combo bends well.

Think i'll paint my Yak Blue :shock:


----------



## nugget66 (Jan 2, 2011)

G'day RobC , great report mate , top Kingy , I've been trying for one of those buggers for ages and have seen them but no luck so far . I fish from a blue Cobra Fish N Dive so hopefuuly one wont be far away ( ha ha )Just a quick mention of your offsiders do Milky , Oldood and Drewboy kayak for a living or what , they dont seem to be out of their yaks for too long . Top pics and the video from Milky is excellent . Keep Fishin Mate Nugget


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

nugget66 said:


> G'day RobC , great report mate , top Kingy , I've been trying for one of those buggers for ages and have seen them but no luck so far . I fish from a blue Cobra Fish N Dive so hopefuuly one wont be far away ( ha ha )Just a quick mention of your offsiders do Milky , Oldood and Drewboy kayak for a living or what , they dont seem to be out of their yaks for too long . Top pics and the video from Milky is excellent . Keep Fishin Mate Nugget


Hi Nugget,
I can't speak for the other guys but it is all about having the right priority list. 
Fishing is at the top, and all the other (non fun stuff) comes in at a very poor second. :lol:


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a great result.Hope to catch one one day.


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

> nugget66 wrote:G'day RobC , great report mate , top Kingy , I've been trying for one of those buggers for ages and have seen them but no luck so far . I fish from a blue Cobra Fish N Dive so hopefuuly one wont be far away ( ha ha )Just a quick mention of your offsiders do Milky , Oldood and Drewboy kayak for a living or what , they dont seem to be out of their yaks for too long . Top pics and the video from Milky is excellent . Keep Fishin Mate Nugget


We all know that behind every yakker is a good SWIMBO :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Milky said:


> Hi Rob see video of your exploit @


Nice video Adrian... and with soothing music, just the therapy when a kingy is on the line.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

What a great report, Thanks for a great read. 

Gotta get out this weekend... ;-)


----------

